# The word is out



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Yesterday I went into town to find streets almost deserted, but grocery stores busy. Learned that there was one confirmed case of cv 19 in town, came home. We are holed up for the durartion. We don't have to work, do not need anything and can live here for a couple of months with no problems.

I will probably drive in, take the mail out of the box, check the condo and come home once a week or so. 

Lady near us offers "one cranky, cooped-up husband in exchange for two grade-schoolers. Will throw in pet dog as bonus"


Word this week is that a classmate and another old friend died and a relative is at death's door. They are not even allowing funerals to be conducted normally. 

Is this happening in your area too?


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Everyday I travel to either pick up or drop off our DGD, since school is out. Each day grocery & drug store parking lots get busier and everything else gets empty and dark. We've even now got one gas station that has closed - that's a bad sign. We are thinking there will be a quarantine order next week.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

I've read some articles that Amazon is re-tooling for grocery and essential delivery only. I'm guessing that they're about to get some significant government contracts with all their warehouse and delivery infrastructure. Hopefully people start making use of grocery delivery but even arranging pickups and groceries here has begun to be a problem. The issue is they're still letting people into the store themselves instead of enforcing curbside pickup so we've got huge crowds and lines which... is not a good thing when you're trying to keep people apart.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

My Mid 30's DIL was just admitted to the hospital in NWA...for severe pneumonia..she tested negative for the virus but was kept in isolation for awhile before my son was even allowed into the hospital to see her.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Prayers said for your dil. May she have a rapid recovery so she can go home.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> My Mid 30's DIL was just admitted to the hospital in NWA...for severe pneumonia..she tested negative for the virus but was kept in isolation for awhile before my son was even allowed into the hospital to see her.


Pneumonia is no joke especially in these times. It's early enough in this that hopefully they get her built back up and out of the hospital before too many covid 19 cases pile up in your area. My sister is expecting a baby around May and it is very unlikely we'll be allowed in in the hospital to see her... I'm really very concerned about her going anywhere near a hospital at that time...

Best wishes


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

That can of Spaghettios is looking pretty good right now.

geo


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Stay safe folks. Many of us on this site are in the danger zone. Don't take chances you don't have to take.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

NYS deemed National Disaster...well, always has been due to politicians...now officially. 70+ yr old folks told to stay indoors...dumb grits kids making videos of each other 'coughing' on produce like lettuce in grocery store...if these were my kids, they wouldn't be able to sit..where are the parents???? 98% of population at home, restless, not prepared...this will not end well...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

geo in mi said:


> That can of Spaghettios is looking pretty good right now.
> 
> geo


it surely is and i can't stand them. they're in my preps though. i saw them yesterday when i was rearranging. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I had INTENDED to get some Spam (edible type) but forgot. 

Mon


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

We have I think 25 confirmed cases in my town. Oregon is being hit pretty hard


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> My Mid 30's DIL was just admitted to the hospital in NWA...for severe pneumonia..she tested negative for the virus but was kept in isolation for awhile before my son was even allowed into the hospital to see her.


lucky most hospitals have gone back to the old rules no kids


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

frogmammy said:


> I had INTENDED to get some Spam (edible type) but forgot.
> 
> Mon


I have liked fried Spam and mac and cheese all my life but I learned early on to eat the Spam like sausage patties separate from the mac and cheese instead of cutting it up hot into chunks and mixing into the mac and cheese.

Eating it patty style with the mac and peas on the side is a good meal but mixed together casserole at least for me , causes room clearing below the waist southern hemisphere breezes about 20 minutes later that even offend me and they follow me wherever I go to escape.

All I can figure is that the hot Spam grease and the powdered cheese combine in some odd way to reach tear gas potency


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

how can you 2 eat spam? can't stand it. i do have a couple cans in my preps.i think my son likes it. he will eat anything. last i saw it in the market it was more expensive than hereford corned beef which is the most expensive canned meat around here. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> We have I think 25 confirmed cases in my town. Oregon is being hit pretty hard


that's too bad Oregon. you and the family stay safe!


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

After the big, required Sunday dinner, Mom refused to do any more cooking for the day. We were on our own. 

Fried bologna (or lunch meat) and scrambled eggs
Spam sandwiches (with Miracle Whip)
Peanut butter and Karo mixed together
Sliced tongue sandwiches
Scrambled eggs and brains
Homemade french fries, in bacon grease
Hamburger patty melts with Velveeta
Chocolate milk, from Hershey's cocoa
Real egg nog..(we always had milk and eggs)
Snow ice cream, sometimes with flecks of coal dust

Jackie Gleason and Ed Sullivan (_We got a really big shew, tonight, folks._)

Hang in there...

geo


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

We like Spam and evem the Aldi's knock-off lunch meat in a can. Fried, sliced in sandwiches, as a side dish, simply sliced and served. 

As for brains and eggs---I've not eaten this since I was a kid at home---Mom would sometimes buy brains from the butcher and fix brains and eggs as Dad liked them./ 
I am not even sure that brains are now sold, since Mad Cow came on the scene. Anyone know about this?


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

At Walmart last week and see high school kids browsing around. Should be a curfew on kids going out to stores unless they are under 12 and need to be with a parent getting essentials.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia, fried Spam is GREAT! Like with mayo better than ketchup, but raw onion kicks up the taste a lot!

Mon


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> how can you 2 eat spam? can't stand it.


I never liked it growing up, and hadn't had any in over 50 years.
Not long ago I saw an ad for "Bacon flavored Spam" and thought I'd try it.
Now I remember *why* I hated it before.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes - saw brains in the meat department a few days ago.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Wolf mom said:


> Yes - saw brains in the meat department a few days ago.


Excellent if you know how to cook them.
Onions, pickles on top of deep fried.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Wolf mom said:


> Yes - saw brains in the meat department a few days ago.


That's about the only place one can find them anymore.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I had to cash a check today at the bank drivethru. I put on clean, new gloves to do the transaction, and immediately removed them before touching the steering wheel, or anything else.

We only have one confirmed case in my rural county, but Ohio is all but shut down, and for the first time in my life, I had to apply for unemployment at 4:00 am this morning.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Oxankle ,
A good fried Spam slices sandwich is three slices of fried Spam side by side topped with Swiss cheese and thin slices of onion and tomato on whole wheat or rye bread with mustard on the slice on the tomato side of the stack and mayo or salad dressing on the slice under the Spam.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

way back in time, spam was considered a cheap way to buy meat. my, how times have changed.
I like fried ham along side of my eggs.
also like ham and miracle whip sandwiches.
DW bought a spin-off brand kind of spam.. 
terrible stuff. I have not tried the "flavored" kinds of spam. don't intend too, either..
.....jiminwisc......


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

A very good recipe, Shrek. I already use the mayo/mustard arrangement you describe, and usually a leaf or two of lettuce with the combo. We never keep Rye around unless we plan on Reubens, but fresh home-made bread will do. After reading your recipe I am in a hurry now for fresh garden tomatoes.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

DD says to make a list and she will get it at WM


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I imagine home births, like my bro and dad will get to be popular again


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's about the only place one can find them anymore.


So true! I can think of several politicians that should have been sent THERE rather than DC.

Mon


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's about the only place one can find them anymore.


Was a staple at every south st louis corner bar at one time.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

remmettn said:


> lucky most hospitals have gone back to the old rules no kids


Well , he is her husband and 35 years old..lol


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The governor of Kansas has just announced that the state will be shut down until April 19th.

Somebody on-line just called it "the gift of time", and recommended that we do a project that we have been putting off. 

I intend to spend more time on the phone. Because I have been missing talking to people. That is PROBABLY not what the gent had in mind but it will do!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband likes Spam about once a year. When he has it he remembers a part of his childhood. Very salty. Guam eats the most Spam but Hawaiians and South Koreans love it as well. Since there are so few good canned meats on the market I think that having some of this on hand as an emergency stock is not a bad idea. Could give it to the dog if you run out of dog food.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

emdeengee said:


> My husband likes Spam about once a year. When he has it he remembers a part of his childhood. Very salty. Guam eats the most Spam but Hawaiians and South Koreans love it as well. Since there are so few good canned meats on the market I think that having some of this on hand as an emergency stock is not a bad idea. Could give it to the dog if you run out of dog food.


I wouldn't be giving it to the animals because of the salt. It doesn't take much to overload them.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Spam is just canned chopped ham. I don't understand why all the hate. I don't buy it because it is too salty, but it is not like it is some gross mystery meat. There are lots of things I won't buy because they are too salty and not just spam.

Locally, everyone is being very polite and practicing social distancing. We are all standing far apart and there are lines on the floor at the grocery stores and you wait behind the line until the checker is finished with the person in front of you.

I'm not noticing that traffic is any lighter. A few stores have empty parking lots. The local skating rink is closed. 

The price of gasoline has gone way down, as a little bright spot in life.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

robin416 said:


> I wouldn't be giving it to the animals because of the salt. It doesn't take much to overload them.



You can de-salt by soaking. It will make the meat fall apart but you can then add it to dry dog food to make the food last longer if you are short.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Mon


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

The other canned meat was "Treet", made by the other company that competed with the one that made Spam....Armor, Swift?

There was another one; Deviled Ham...pretty gross.

geo


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; we have people her looking down their noses at Spam, when during WWII two a soldier reported a German kid begging to take scraps from the garbage cans because his Grandmother was starving. Young people with no memories of hardship can be scornful of adversity. Once you've been there the view is different.

As I recall, more than one soldier reported trading a can of spam for a little nookie.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

If we are talking about salty meat, anybody remember 
C-rations ? that canned meat would never have spoiled , even if it was not in a can..
........jiminwisc.......


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

First couple times I was in, we had C rats (first time, 68) second time 78 79 we started out with them, but a few times they would stop us while in the trucks ready to roll and make us give back a tin they had found had spoiled. I remember once it was turkey. Last time, 85/87 we had MREs


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Tom is in the local(80 miles away) hospital waiting for acute heart surgery. We are hit badly by the virus as skiers brought it from Italy to the ski resorts. The hospital is so small that it has not facilities for an epidemic. Tom had exploratory surgery yesterday-if they go for a new bypass he will be taken to the university hospital 450 miles away. Normally they use helicopters but they are so expensive to clean that it may be a road trip. Acute is not as acute as before the virus.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh, no! He is a very special person. Please let him know, we will ALL be thinking of BOTH of you!

Mon


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

Yes please let Tom know we are all thinking of him.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Reneedarley, I hope that Tom doesn't need to take that long trip,I wish him and you well.


----------



## Litlbits (Jan 6, 2014)

elevenpoint said:


> Was a staple at every south st louis corner bar at one time.


Cousin Hugo's in St Louis. I'm in Missouri too, grew up in Kirkwood.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for Your good thoughts*** I really do appreciate it. My 10 yr old by pass had failed, was having severe heart pain(angina), was using nitro for a few weeks. I was afraid to go to the hospital because of this health crisis. But I finally gave in , this past Monday. They did an angioplasty, reamed out ,and inserted 3 new stents. I am so glad to be alive!' It was quite an experience* Thanks again for the kind thoughts!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Glad your on the mend Tom


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Oxankle said:


> LOL; we have people her looking down their noses at Spam, when during WWII two a soldier reported a German kid begging to take scraps from the garbage cans because his Grandmother was starving. Young people with no memories of hardship can be scornful of adversity. Once you've been there the view is different.
> 
> As I recall, more than one soldier reported trading a can of spam for a little nookie.


I was station in Turkey for 2 years. Myself and 3 other men went out on a boat on the Black sea at night for 5 hours 7 days a week. We took our lunch with us. All c cans of meat etc. On base in the day time good food at the mess hall.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Tom: Stay safe. We hate to hear you had to have the surgery, but thank goodness it is now instead of one hundred years ago.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Tom I am glad that it is past you and that now you can mend!


----------



## woodenfires (Dec 2, 2003)

Get well soon, always enjoyed your contributions here. jim


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

frogmammy said:


> I had INTENDED to get some Spam (edible type) but forgot.
> 
> Mon


I wasn't aware the was an edible kind of spam. At least nothing that I would want to eat. Yuck!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Oxankle said:


> LOL; we have people her looking down their noses at Spam, when during WWII two a soldier reported a German kid begging to take scraps from the garbage cans because his Grandmother was starving. Young people with no memories of hardship can be scornful of adversity. Once you've been there the view is different.
> 
> As I recall, more than one soldier reported trading a can of spam for a little nookie.


I saw photo's in newspaper when i was young of U.S. ships off the coast of Korea during the Korea war. After meals on board the ship all the garbage from the meals was thrown out to people in boats along the ships Korea families would wait along the ships for the garbage.

I was station in Turkey at the big Airforce base there. We used to throw the garbage out in bins outside the main gate. People would come and pick up things in the bins including food. A lot of stuff including food was taken into town for markets.

A lot of garbage thrown into the river on the Mexican border also dumps along the border where food etc. was dumped by the U.S. had men women and kids at the dumps waiting for food to be dumped. This was about 25 years ago. I don't know if that still goes on.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

GF brought me a few cans of SPAM for my pantry and a 15 pound country boy steak diameter tube of deli slice baloney.

I figure to cut it into thirds and freeze two sections and keep one in the fridge for sandwich slicing to combine with some home bin grown lettuce, mayo and peanut butter and Friday night two 1 inch thick grilled baloney steaks and sides for us.


----------

